# Jenny is a Dude!! O.o



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.... most definitely a dude.


































































Guess I'm gonna have to rename him now.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just call him Jenson from now on. LOL


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty... er, boy! 

Gorgeous shade of purple on him, too...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm glad he's a boy! That way his pretty color can be shown off on a big pretty caudal


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol he's beautiful!
Might as well call him Jonny now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

3rd time it's happened here...same breeder....c'mon Karen get with the program!!! Haha just kidding...honest mistakes on all 3 scenarios.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome fish!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't care in the slightest that he turned out to be a male. In fact I was really bummed that I couldn't get some of Karen's short fins and now I have one any way :-D

These aren't the best pictures but he does have the full HM spread. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. 

The only problem now is... I'm not sure if I should keep him or not. He is so beautiful I feel like he should be put into someone's short or long fin MG program.. but I don't really want to get rid of him either.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

:lol: He's very pretty though!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You don't have to get rid of him, he looks very healthy and happy. Looooove his coloration, he's lovely! I couldn't part with any of my bettas, and I didn't even get them from a breeder... Petco was the previous home for them. So glad I saved them, they're very special to me. And is he done growing? It looks like his fins aren't quite done yet!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's full grown. Its possible he may fin out a little more but most likely he is a short fin. He's a little thin actually so maybe once he's fattened up he'll fin out more.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

He is very pretty all the same.  All of my bettas have long flowy fins, I have never had a plakat or short finned betta before... hmmm... Hehe. He's very pretty, I love the blue/yellow look he has in some of the pics.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

What is the difference in a short-fin and a plakat? As far as genetics go?

And he is SOOO beautiful, I love that mustard gas coloration and his tail fin is perfect! (to my eyes lol)


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Haha he's a pretty boy though. You should totally just name him Jeff. Jeff the betta. Sounds like an exciting fella.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not really sure if there is a difference. Short fin is another name for plakat.

The reason I don't say PK is because he's a throwback to PK but comes from two long finned parents (I assume.. I didn't see the parents). He also doesn't have the same look as a PK... anal fin is too long.


I'm thinking of calling him Dan.. as in Lieutenant Dan.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Even better!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ahhh ok that's what I was wondering, because I knew he didn't look like a plakat or a half-moon plakat but that's pretty neat how his fins are smaller. I like the way it looks, a lot cleaner than halfmoons like Hector. But that's jmo.

And Dan is a great name!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

He is very nice!

Was he kept alone or in a sorority when you thought he was female?

How old was he when you got him, and how old is he now?


Maybe he was always a male and was just misidentified, but there are other possibilites. ;-)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

All my breeders are kept in 2 gallon tanks so he was by himself as long as I've had him. I believe MartinisMommy keeps her females in sorority but I'm not sure. When he arrived I couldn't see an egg spot but it was in the middle of finals and I wasn't ready to breed so I didn't think much about it and didn't look too hard.

When I got him he was around 3 months old I'd say. I'd have to ask Karen to be sure. I got him and my DT male in November so he's almost 2months older than what he was when I got him.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's a pic from when he first arrived. He seems to have finned out when I compared him to the recent pictures.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow HE has a very magnificent clean purple color on his body! At lease you figured it out now. the sooner the better!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

dont get rid of him! Youll miss him if you did he is a handsom lil trickster lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*ill have to agree with Tsoto80! dont get rid of the amazing little guy.*


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, the difference is like night and day! Still, he's very handsome.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I probably won't get rid of him simply because I'm attached but it still feels wrong to me. I got him for the purpose of breeding and it's almost heartbreaking to me that his fabulous genetics most likely won't get passed on unless I feel I have enough free time to do a quick spawn this summer.

About the older picture.. keep in mind that it was taken the same day he arrived so he had just been shipped from California to GA... coast to coast. He was understandably pale and a little stressed. A few days later he was much darker and carried his fins more out than in that picture.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its not too late to breed him. If you have a heater and other materials, you could pull it off. Good luck let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not going to be breeding for a long time, most likely long after my current fish expire. It takes a lot more than a heater and materials to breed and raise fry correctly. It takes hours a day and I don't have hours to spend changing water and preparing foods and measuring growth and taking pictures...... I just don't have the time. I have to work almost full time and go to school full time and maintain a high B average to keep my scholarship... its a wonder I even get myself fed and manage 6 hours of sleep a night most days.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'm not going to be breeding for a long time, most likely long after my current fish expire. It takes a lot more than a heater and materials to breed and raise fry correctly. It takes hours a day and I don't have hours to spend changing water and preparing foods and measuring growth and taking pictures...... I just don't have the time. I have to work almost full time and go to school full time and maintain a high B average to keep my scholarship... its a wonder I even get myself fed and manage 6 hours of sleep a night most days.


Wow i didnt realize how busy you are! Well just enjoy your bettas for now.


----------

